# [SOLVED] Patching Stucco Ceiling



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

So the crew that installed my thermo-pump AC unit had to make a hole in the ceiling in my basement playroom to thread their massive refrigerant cabling. The problem is I don't know how to patch a hole in a stucco ceiling... even with the original piece to plug it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

It is just a drywall patch, glad you have piece you cut, it has to put back in.

How would fix is use some thing like 1x4 in board. It needs to longer than the hole. Screw in drywall screws, about 1½ long on each side to the good ceiling and then a couple of screws in the patch to hold the patch to the wood.

Your probably need to use a finger to fill in cut and screws in the patch. I assume you have some spackling ( drywall mud )

That is how I would do it.

BG

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

I understand how to screw the drywall
Back into the ceiling using thw wood.. I just dont understand how i can patch the outline of the plug using my drywall compound since the surface is too bumpy to use my knife or trowel. I just push the compound in with my finger?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Yes, use your fingers.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Ok thanks BG, I'll update you with my progress


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Make sure the patch fits correctly/pattern matches up.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

As an 'aside', I like the patterned brickwork around the fireplace :thumb:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Thanks BG, I made sure of that. And WereBo, I hate it lol it's so old-fashioned. 

This is what it looks like so far. The compound is still wet since I just applied it. When it dries it should turn white. It'll be virtually unnoticeable. I can see while contractor's like textured ceiling: it makes hiding imperfections easier. I'm pretty satisfied with this job actually, considering it's my first stucco patch.

I decided to use two boards instead of one because the last patch that I used one board, the drywall plug didn't end up level when I screwed it in. I find that using two wood sticks helps keep it flush with the existing drywall, making for an easier mud application later. If necessary and to keep things aesthetic, I'll probably add some dabs once the first coat dries to match the existing pattern.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Looks like you put the dry wall compound on too thick, sorry to say. I would have tried just to fill in the cut.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

yeah, true. oh well, next time. it's not visible though. If I didn't know where the hole was I wouldn't be able to eye it out. good advice for next time.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

IF the ceiling is painted, it is possible to remove some of the excess, if you so desire.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Looks fine to me. Texture looks like a cross between 'stomp' and 'swirl'. A textured ceiling is hard to patch and get it to blend in.....you did a pretty good job.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Ill keep that in mind bg and thanks sabl


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Once it comes time to paint the ceiling it will all blend in.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

LOL what a nightmare painting textured ceilings must be.. I cant get the image of paiting a car out of my head
Lmao


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

when you do paint it i would use a 1/2" nap roller since the texture is raise alot.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Don't try to roll to fast. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

thanks oscer, i'll use that if and when i paint, although i dont think i will be doing so any time soon


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Yep, it'll take a heavier nap on the roller to get it painted. If you hate the thought of painting the ceiling just imagine applying the texture.....:SHOCKED:....the roller is very heavy and hard on shoulder muscles.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Haha yeah cant imagine


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

The bigger the nap the more splatter you will have. Watch your side walls.

BG


----------



## Dragoneyes001 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

have you sanded the drywall compound?

if not buy a sanding sponge fine/med use the fine side but first rub the sponge against some other clean sand paper to wear down the tops to make it even finer the sponge will take some of the shape of the texture while you sand you are trying to reduce the edging (feathering) so the outline is not so apparent. try to sand so the new follows the shape of the old if you take your time it can be much harder to spot the fix.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

Im ok with the end result but ill do that if i should not be satisfied down the line. thanks dragon


----------



## Dragoneyes001 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Patching Stucco Ceiling*

you cant paint it before sanding. the compound will become near unsandable if you do


----------

